# New AutoWorld dragstrip...How about The Snake & Mongoose?!



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

It just occured to me how cool it would be for AutoWorld to produce The Snake and Mongoose cars from the early 1970s for their new drag track.

Many of us have been fans of these two efforts since our Hot Wheel days. What are the odds of this occuring and is it a good idea? I'd buy them both!


Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats an awsome Idea,but I think the reason they cant is i believe Hot wheels has the rights for them now.I would love for AW to do a whole 8 cars series,Called Nostalgia Drag Series.and feature like 4 Nostalgia Funny cars,and then maybe acouple Gasssers,and a couple Early 80's Pro Stocks.I would love somehow for them to make some good looking Front engine Sling shots.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't image anyone not being happy with a Snake and Mongoose set


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Just make you own cars...


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah ,L Brown.
I made a mongoose funny car with a TJet chassis.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

scottman2007 said:


> Yeah ,L Brown.
> I made a mongoose funny car with a TJet chassis.


I'd love those cars too ! When are you going into production !!?? I remember watching them race on TV and at the track so many times back in the day. Hope they do it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's my rendition of Snake & Mongoose in slot car form. The tires & wheels are from early Mattel slot cars. 
-fordcowboy


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> Here's my rendition of Snake & Mongoose in slot car form. The tires & wheels are from early Mattel slot cars.
> -fordcowboy


Sweet Lendall!!!!!!!!


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*A 12 car set would be very cool*

to jog your memory, check out some of these:

http://www.70sfunnycars.com/index.html

enjoy,

Bob


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah Awsome site,I get inspriration from there,LOL


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Check this 4 gear out....


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome car Mr Brown!


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> Awesome car Mr Brown!


Rick Williamson makes a lot of 4 gear drag bodies. You can narrow the wheels and slam the body. They are killer. The car above is not mine just one of the pictures he sent me.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

i think he sold that car on ebay or one like it and it went for over $100,the detail on that car is awsome looks just like the real car.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

How about reviving the old Scat City set?!?










I would like it with the new Challengers in retro paint schemes AND 70's Challengers!!!

Marty


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

fordcowboy said:


> Here's my rendition of Snake & Mongoose in slot car form. The tires & wheels are from early Mattel slot cars.
> -fordcowboy


Very nice! they look great :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is a site with lots of reference pics:

http://www.nostalgiafunnycarnews.com/forums/index2.php

Marty


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Good site Marty,if you like HO drag racing,you should visit this site,its a forum and a Organization that runs proxy HO drag races,all the people on there are very cool and great guys to race with.we race alot of nostalgia Drag cars,from Pro stocks,gassers,Super Stock,to Nostalgia Funny cars,To Rat Rods.anybody interested please go to this website and join up.www.nitroslots.com
Most all of these guys can make some of the best looking HO drag cars i have ever seen,and they all give tips and help out anybody trying to go fast or trying get get bodies and what not,the whole forun id filled with How to's and tips on making HO cars go fast,right now we run Tjets classes and AFX classes.Our next event is in March..Rat Rods ,Gassers,A class called Door Slammers/using the 4 gear AFX chassis.the rat rods and gassers use Tjet chassis and there is also a MM/PS pro stock class in this event ,its a heavy mod classs using any inline chassis.Anyway hope to see some of you guys join up and have some real fun.


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Hows this one, its not mine but I wish it was...


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> Here's my rendition of Snake & Mongoose in slot car form. The tires & wheels are from early Mattel slot cars.
> -fordcowboy


:thumbsup:NICE !! Could these still be used with the xtraction chassis tho' ?

Neal:dude:


----------

